# Rats & Cats



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

My cats have done a little pawing at my rat. When they do their claws are still retracted. It doesn't scare my rat. He just sit as close as he can and sniffs my cat. Are they playing already?


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Possibly. But be VERY careful. Even the tamest cats (and rats) can change their opinion of other animals very quickly if you're not careful


----------



## Nogitsune (Apr 9, 2013)

My roommate's cat has been fine with all of my rats, except Smeagol. We think it's because Smeagol is so little and the others are a lot bigger.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

As soon as those claws decide to come out there will be serious injured and probably death. If your cat is pawing at your rats its very dangerous and they shouldn't be hanging out together. Cats and rats--while cute and lovely--have strong natural instincts that can be set off at any time, no matter how tame and cuddly they seem to you.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't do this, it's strongly not recommended for the safety of your rat AND cat - both could get injured in a sudden altercation and your rat could certainly be killed, even by the tamest of cats.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?65305-Rat-and-cat


Check out that thread. Specifically my post about the sudden change in my cats behavior to my rats.


----------

